# Which ride on rotary mower would you recommend?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So last summer i moved into a new house and bought a jacobsen 526a to mow it with. Used it for a couple months then had some personal issues that occupied my time and i had a landscaper cut the grass. That has continued until now. I am wanting to go back to doing it myself but i dont have time to spend several hours a week cutting the grass. I had been looking into getting a ride on reel mower but I dont have the budget right now for 5k+ for a used mower. So i am thinking about cutting the front which is pretty small with the Jacobsen reel low a few times a week and the back with a good zero turn at 1"+. Have probably 12-13k sq ft in the back and maybe 2k in the front. And have three fairly steep hills including one i just sodded yesterday. Budget is around 3k max. So what are your recommendations?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Speaking for myself, I walk that size lawn. Mine is just a bit bigger and cut with a reel in the front, a Honda rotary in the back. The split is about 60-40 with more in the front. With a rider it will be difficult to alternate your pattern enough to avoid tracks in the yard, especially around the edge. That said, if a 22" is not enough, look for a larger walk behind in the 40 plus range like you see lawn crews running. It would cut the work effort without being overly heavy on the lawn. If you were in the acres range I would go zero turn and look at a Walker or Toro but I dont think this is the case. If a rider is the answer just have a look around town at what the "guys" are using. Most will be a Toro or lately John Deere has been popping up.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you are anywhere near Charleston SC I recommend you buy my Wright 36" stander and you will laugh or at least smile while you mow!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would recommend a John Deere x350. Fits within your budget and will handle that yard for years to come.

That is mine right there in front, getting ready to ride on the trailer to my driveway for the first time, to its new home...:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a Cub Cadet zt1 50". I'm pretty happy with it so far, haven't had it long enough to have any issues with it. It may be a little overkill for your lawn through. My backyard is a big flat rectangle so it works well. Not so much in the front where there are small sections, curves, and a ditch. If you go with a zero turn you probably would be better off with a smaller deck size. I would look at the Hustler dash, they have 34" or 42" fabricated decks


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

gsmornot said:


> Speaking for myself, I walk that size lawn. Mine is just a bit bigger and cut with a reel in the front, a Honda rotary in the back. The split is about 60-40 with more in the front. With a rider it will be difficult to alternate your pattern enough to avoid tracks in the yard, especially around the edge. That said, if a 22" is not enough, look for a larger walk behind in the 40 plus range like you see lawn crews running. It would cut the work effort without being overly heavy on the lawn. If you were in the acres range I would go zero turn and look at a Walker or Toro but I dont think this is the case. If a rider is the answer just have a look around town at what the "guys" are using. Most will be a Toro or lately John Deere has been popping up.


One of the reasons i wanted a ride on mower as well is that i can use it for other tasks around the lawn. My friend has one which i find myself borrowing several times a year. I have aerated with it, used it to move leveling sand around the yard to pull a drag mat, used it recently to pull my gorilla cart full of sod to do that hill. Going to borrow it again this weekend to put mulch all over my new trees etc. So I thought well i spend $200~ a month now to have the grass cut and borrow eriks mower an easy 5 times a year or more might as well buy one and save myself cash over the long haul and not borrowing his stuff. Of the recommendations made is the main focus the durability and quality of the mower or quality of cut? I dont know anything about equipment so im wondering do they all pretty much cut the same or are certain models/features going to produce a nicer end result? Thank you for the responses so far.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Cory said:


> I have a Cub Cadet zt1 50". I'm pretty happy with it so far, haven't had it long enough to have any issues with it. It may be a little overkill for your lawn through. My backyard is a big flat rectangle so it works well. Not so much in the front where there are small sections, curves, and a ditch. If you go with a zero turn you probably would be better off with a smaller deck size. I would look at the Hustler dash, they have 34" or 42" fabricated decks


My friend has what i think is a similar machine and i have used it all over the yard for many tasks(except cutting oddly enough lol) and it works great.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Cub Cadet zt1 50". I'm pretty happy with it so far, haven't had it long enough to have any issues with it. It may be a little overkill for your lawn through. My backyard is a big flat rectangle so it works well. Not so much in the front where there are small sections, curves, and a ditch. If you go with a zero turn you probably would be better off with a smaller deck size. I would look at the Hustler dash, they have 34" or 42" fabricated decks
> ...


Similar, the zt1 is an updated model. The 50" comes with a fabricated deck like your friends and a Kawasaki FR691V motor.
I bought the mulching kit (it's just a plastic plug and new blades) and the striping kit is supposed to come tomorrow. There's a lot of negative bs on YouTube about it but I don't have any of the issues they complain about with mine. For a rotary the cut quality is really good for me. I'm mowing my backyard at 1.5" with it currently. I let my front get a little tall last week and mowed it with it at 1", it wasn't taking of a lot, maybe 1/4" but it still looked pretty good to me. My poulan pro rider would have completely tor it up. I just can't mow my ditch with it very well so I'll keep the front reel mowed.

Here's some pictures. 
Backyard mid mow


Front after mowed with the ZT and cleaned up with the reel






When I was leveling my backyard it had no problem knocking down piles of sand with my pallet contraption




 

The blades that come with the mower and the mulch kit are junk, if you get one then replace them with gator blades. The sand from leveling destroys the OEM blades quick 


I was really wanting a triplex but I just can't justify the cost of maintenance. I love the way the grass looks reel mowed but the thought of spending $600+ a year for reel sharpening and maintenance pushed me away.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I realize these are over your budget, but they're super-new and I thought others might like to hear about them. It's hard to beat an electric mower for effeciency and maintenance-free convenience. I only wish these ZTR E-mowers had the Michelin "Tweels" and they'd be perfect. These models look very promising for sub-1-acre homeowners, but I'd want more information and third-party reviews before buying...

APP American Power Products 42" ZTR; Lithium batteries, $4K
https://americanpowerproducts.com/product/edge-zero-turn-rider/

Ryobi RY48ZTR100 42"; Lead-acid batteries, $4K
https://opereviews.com/news/ryobi-zero-turn-mower-zt480e/

I suspect the Ryobi and APP are both made in the same factory in China. Both the price and appearance are too similar. Since the Ryobi is supposed to cut up to 2 acres on charge, I'd expect both to be about the same. However, the APP may weigh a lot less and cut longer on a charge due to its lithium batteries.

While these E-mowers cost about $1K more than an equivalent gas mower, you can figure you'll save that amount in gas, oil, and maintenance over the life of the mower. The convenience, silence, lack of vibration/heat/gas fumes/exhaust fumes alone make E-mowers worthwhile. Heck, not having to buy alcohol-free gas, Stabil, and deal with gas can hassles makes it all worthwhile to me. The environmentalist argument is specious and mildly insulting in my opinion, but I'm a cranky old man.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is one reason I prefer a riding mower to a zero turn. When you use a lawn spreader or certain kinds of attachments or implements, it is difficult to reach the actuation lever or arm to operate the attachment off the back of a zero turn.

Here's my JD X350 fresh off this morning's herbicide spraying session. When I spread granular product, you have to shut the exit gate when you reach the end of a run, or cross driveways, sidewalks, etc., where you don't want to throw down granules. On a rider, you just reach back one handed and throw the lever....



Plus, it will tow dump carts, trailers, drag mats, downed trees, roped up bush clippings, bags of debris, and bags of products - mulch, fertilizers, concrete, sand, salt, tools, cans of gas, sand bags, leaves, firewood, etc.

The best part is - it will not tear up your turf doing any of those tasks. That is what it is designed for....

Zero turns will outpace it when you are talking wide open throttle mowing and large acreage. But that will cost you more than three grand to buy.

I chose to spend that money on other tools I knew I would need to do lawn tasks.

And I do have an ATV for the real heavy duty ground pounding stuff....

Just my two cents...based on putting my money where my mouth is...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a video comparing various riding mowers based on actual results in the field.

Something to consider before dropping three large on a mower:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=icS0w8cS-Is


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

My ZTR has a hitch but I would prefer a lawn tractor if I had to tow things. Personally I would avoid anything made by MTD. I know this will ruffle the feathers of those with Cubs who like them. Perhaps I would like them myself if I hadn't watched the quality deteriorate over the past 40 years. For the price I don't think the Husqvarna can be beat right now. Deere makes great stuff also but they do have some "entry level" products that for me don't make the cut.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riding-lawn-mowers/ts-354x/960430295/


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

My zero turn tows things and doesn't tear up anything, not sure what that means. You're not actually supposed to turn it on a dime.

The x350 has the same k46 transmission as the Lowe's E180. I bought the E180, returned it the next week, the transmission felt week and over all the mower was not worth the money. I'd never pay what they want for their mowers, seemed to me you are paying a premium for the green and yellow paint. I think the older mowers were awesome, not so much anymore unless you go all out with the x500 or x700 series.

The Husqvarna's that don't have the Tuf Torq k46 transmission have the same General Transmission as my Poulan Pro since Husqvarna makes Poulan Pro. The transmission has broken down twice in 2 seasons, the motor stalls, bearings squeal like crazy, it's garbage. I do t even feel comfortable selling it to someone that how bad it is. I'll never buy another Husqvarna product again.

I can't speak for the longevity of my Cub Cadet ZT1 but I can say that it's worlds different than the other two mowers I have used recently. So much more powerful than the riders, more comfortable, cuts so much better and faster, and not that it matters but looks a lot cooler &#128514;.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Here is one reason I prefer a riding mower to a zero turn. When you use a lawn spreader or certain kinds of attachments or implements, it is difficult to reach the actuation lever or arm to operate the attachment off the back of a zero turn.
> 
> Here's my JD X350 fresh off this morning's herbicide spraying session. When I spread granular product, you have to shut the exit gate when you reach the end of a run, or cross driveways, sidewalks, etc., where you don't want to throw down granules. On a rider, you just reach back one handed and throw the lever....
> 
> ...


What sprayer are you using? Also can you attached a snow blade on the front to plow snow in your driveway? Considered down the road purching a lawn tractor to pull aerator, sprayer, spreader, plow snow, etc. Right now I have a Pro-Stance stand-on mower which I love for mowing but the small lawn tractor or larger tractor (if budget allowed) have their place.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> What sprayer are you using? Also can you attached a snow blade on the front to plow snow in your driveway? Considered down the road purching a lawn tractor to pull aerator, sprayer, spreader, plow snow, etc. Right now I have a Pro-Stance stand-on mower which I love for mowing but the small lawn tractor or larger tractor (if budget allowed) have their place.


What's up, @ksturfguy!

The sprayer is a Northern Tools and Equipment North Star 31 gallon 2.2 GPM 12V pump with dual spray arms and spray wand. Here is a picture looking from the top to show how the pump sits, and how I installed a sprayer agitation kit on the sprayer.



Lawn tractors actually excel at snow removal; people buy them just for this reason. You can attach a snow blade to the front of this tractor to plow snow in your driveway. You can even install an Electric Lift Kit for the Front Blade to control downforce on the blade using a dash mounted control switch, and attach a heavy duty skid shoe for the Front Blade, all using John Deere Factory accessories. You can use Tire Chains, and even attach a Two Stage, 44-inch wide Snow Blower. Lawn tractors are actually great at snow removal and snow plowing activities. There is also a weather enclosure if you want to stay out of the wind and weather.

One of the nicer accessories (again, JD factory part) is a 40 inch tractor shovel, which allows you to pickup and move material (sand, mulch, etc.) and the scoop actually has an opening design and sufficient lift height to allow dumping for emptying. If you raise the scoop of the shovel, the tractor can use the shovel to doze, scrape, and level material.

Great way to haul sand to level your lawn, offload it, spread it out, and level it without ever leaving the tractor seat....

Altogether, there are 16 tow behind tools you can attach, such as a Grass Groomer (lawn striping kit), lawn sweeper, rotary tiller, electric broadcast spreader, a work light kit, a phone charging kit, and even a sun canopy to shade your brain....

I do not need a lot of those attachments (yet...), but the JD X350 will work with all of the above, right from the showroom.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Snow plowing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZChj9zVxk8o


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks @FlowRider looks like it works pretty good. We've been lucky and had mild winters since we moved to this new property but I know my luck will run out. We have probably 100 ft long driveway and that would be a you know what to do with a shovel lol. Since we've moved here it's never been so deep I couldn't just drive out of it but someday it might and then I'd need a plow. I've also been borrowing my dad's riding mower to aerate my yard, so it would be nice not to have to borrow someone's. My biggest problem is my main mower already costs $7,000, not sure I can justify another few grand for something that would sit most more then it used, maybe someday....


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Which if any of these would be capable or safe to use to mow some of the steeper slopes on my lot?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> I have a Cub Cadet zt1 50". I'm pretty happy with it so far, haven't had it long enough to have any issues with it. It may be a little overkill for your lawn through. My backyard is a big flat rectangle so it works well. Not so much in the front where there are small sections, curves, and a ditch. If you go with a zero turn you probably would be better off with a smaller deck size. I would look at the Hustler dash, they have 34" or 42" fabricated decks


I'm liking the Hustler lineup. Raptor 36" with Kawasaki motor. Might be my next mower.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Which if any of these would be capable or safe to use to mow some of the steeper slopes on my lot?


A good old fashioned push mower or a used commercial walk behind.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a Wright Stander Intensity 36" for sale


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I have a Wright Stander Intensity 36" for sale


That's a beast. Why are you selling it?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Cory said:


> My zero turn tows things and doesn't tear up anything, not sure what that means. You're not actually supposed to turn it on a dime.
> 
> The x350 has the same k46 transmission as the Lowe's E180. I bought the E180, returned it the next week, the transmission felt week and over all the mower was not worth the money. I'd never pay what they want for their mowers, seemed to me you are paying a premium for the green and yellow paint. I think the older mowers were awesome, not so much anymore unless you go all out with the x500 or x700 series.
> 
> ...


Not all K46's are created equal either. The K46 has been around a LONG time and lasts longer in some models than others. My LT180 has a K46. It has pulled my cart, drag mats, and pushed a snowblower attachment for a few years too. Still kickin' 15+ years later. For some reason the K46s in L120s/L130s didn't hold up to that kind of use. They were spec'd to different standards depending on the machines they were pushing.

I don't think Deere is charging just for green and yellow paint. But the cost of entry is quite high for anything with more than the K46 under it and I'm sure some would appreciate re-introducing a machine like the G100s or the Scotts/Saber garden tractors of the late 90s.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Wright Stander Intensity 36" for sale
> ...


I went from 30 lawns I'm mowing to 3. That's it in a nutshell. And also I want a Turfmaster or Timemaster.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> Which if any of these would be capable or safe to use to mow some of the steeper slopes on my lot?


The JD X350 would easily handle that small of a slope. Child's play.

Just drive up it while mowing, stop once the mowing deck reaches the edge of the flower bed, turn the blade off, and roll back down using the brake. Rinse and repeat.

By that play ground, I would cut in around the lowest part of the slope, and then drive up and roll down, steering each way to reposition the mower.

Or if you have a walk-behind, cut in with that first.

If you feel it's unsafe, use the walk behind for the whole slope.

You may need a walk behind anyway - a rider cannot fit all the way in to certain tight spots.

I mow with my rider first, then cut the oddball shaped areas with a Honda HRR216. And you have a backup mower if either has an issue....
:thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

On zero turns tearing up turf, an independent review:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6r_teWYgs6Y


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

On zero turns and slopes over ten degrees, an independent review:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bimO7lL3yK8


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> On zero turns tearing up turf, an independent review:


Those have got to be the dumbest video's comparing the two. You're not supposed to turn a zero turn like that. If they were driving them properly they wouldn't have tore the grass up like that. And if they would have made the equivalent wide sweeping turns like rider they wouldn't have tore up anything either. You would be mowing your neighbors lawn if you swung the mower out that far to turn. Completely biased videos.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

When you reach the tipping point on a slope, or "...why they put those wheelie wheels back there...?":

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3RyMqQz3j3I


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> When you reach the tipping point on a slope, or "...why they put those wheelie wheels back there...?":


Again, not using the mower properly. Obviously a zero turn is rear end heavy considering the motor is in the back. If you drive up a steep slope it's gonna pop a wheelie, simple physics. I'm sure I can find a bunch of dumbasses using lawn tractors the wrong way on YouTube as well.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Which if any of these would be capable or safe to use to mow some of the steeper slopes on my lot?
> ...


I have a back up walk behind i could use. Just out of curiosity do they make a roll bar for that X350? Definitely considering one.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't think a rider won't tip over, there was a guy last week on my street that tipped his over and it killed him.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Don't think a rider won't tip over, there was a guy last week on my street that tipped his over and it killed him.


Hence the roll bar question. Ive learned if there is some dumb shit thats possible i will likely do it at some point so better to prepare.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I agree that the JD X series are very capable. I personally have an X300. The transmission discussion must consider if the tractor is rated for Ground Engagement. The X300's are not, but they will pull and push just fine. I cross cut a couple of my slopes that look similar. Can you measure and calculate the slopes you have so we can discuss the real grade?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

TonyC said:


> I agree that the JD X series are very capable. I personally have an X300. The transmission discussion must consider if the tractor is rated for Ground Engagement. The X300's are not, but they will pull and push just fine. I cross cut a couple of my slopes that look similar. Can you measure and calculate the slopes you have so we can discuss the real grade?


@Tonyc the slope is 25° more or less at its worst point.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Not all K46's are created equal either. The K46 has been around a LONG time and lasts longer in some models than others. My LT180 has a K46. It has pulled my cart, drag mats, and pushed a snowblower attachment for a few years too. Still kickin' 15+ years later. For some reason the K46s in L120s/L130s didn't hold up to that kind of use. They were spec'd to different standards depending on the machines they were pushing.
> 
> I don't think Deere is charging just for green and yellow paint. But the cost of entry is quite high for anything with more than the K46 under it and I'm sure some would appreciate re-introducing a machine like the G100s or the Scotts/Saber garden tractors of the late 90s.


I had an LT160 before and has no issues. :thumbup:

If ever I get one again, I'm going for the older JD x400 series.. something like the x475.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the JD X series are very capable. I personally have an X300. The transmission discussion must consider if the tractor is rated for Ground Engagement. The X300's are not, but they will pull and push just fine. I cross cut a couple of my slopes that look similar. Can you measure and calculate the slopes you have so we can discuss the real grade?
> ...


I just went out and measured two areas on my yard where I have the greatest slope, both are right at 20°. I really don't think about them other than how I might scalp them because they are rounded knolls. I do grab the uphill fender to remain firmly seated. If I make an uphill turn on them, I can and do get rear diff wheel slippage. The official numbers around the inet are in the 15° range, and the zero turns are 13° and below. You'd probably be fine to 25°, but your cut quality might suffer. There is another post out there right now related to uneven cuts on a slope. I will tell you that I LOVE my X300 (bought it on the used market for $500), it does everything I want it to do. If you're worried about the transmission (I serviced mine (K46) "non-serviceable" and found everything to be in fine working order), take it up to the X500 series. My next JD rider will be a X500 series. I know these are expensive, but they are in a completely different class than the Box Store versions (D & LT Series).


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


I have a turfmaster I bought near the end of last season, and I've cut my yard with it less than 10 times. It is in perfect shape. It won't mow low enough for my liking. If interested let me know.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

TonyC said:


> My next JD rider will be a X500 series. I know these are expensive, but they are in a completely different class than the Box Store versions (D & *LT* Series).


Did you mean L series? LT series were a lot better than box stores models and I believe has lineage now to x300 series mowers.

https://blog.machinefinder.com/26612/the-history-of-john-deeres-riding-mower-1960s-to-present










:thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > ericgautier said:
> ...


Very interested. Where are you located?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Birmingham, AL


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > My next JD rider will be a X500 series. I know these are expensive, but they are in a completely different class than the Box Store versions (D & *LT* Series).
> ...


Yes, good catch, L.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


I do not think there is a roll over protection system (ROPS) made for these tractors.

Since 1985, ROPSs are required on all agricultural tractors.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

iowa jim said:


> Don't think a rider won't tip over, there was a guy last week on my street that tipped his over and it killed him.


This is quite true. Any machine used on uneven terrain can turn over, flip, go end over end, or collide with obstacles.

You have to be careful whenever you are on slopes. Wet grass, holes, hidden objects, even high wind, can cause a loss of control, among numerous other factors (fatigue, haste, weather, mechanical failure) etc.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a good safety discussion on the topic, albeit about agricultural tractors....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BaT9uVxkMBs


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@ZachUA that would be too far of a drive for me and likely not worth shipping but thank you! I'm in SC.


----------

